# Wie heißt dieses Point and Click ?



## caphter (19. Juli 2015)

*Wie heißt dieses Point and Click ?*

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich, war mir nicht sicher wo das reinkommt.

Ich suche ein Point and Click, was ich mal vor langer Zeit gespielt habe, jedoch den Namen vergessen habe.
Zu dem Spiel:
-ungf. zwischen 2004-2008 nicht zu sehr beachten, zumindest alt
-man spielt einen Mann mit einem blauen Anzug
-Das Setting spielt in einem sehr großen Gebäude oder Untergrund in dem sehr viele Kammern sind. Das Setting dieser Welt spielt in der Zukunft.
-Der "Boss" gibt einem dann Aufträge, bei denen man in eine solche Kapsel steigt und in einer bestimmte Zeit zurück reist. Eine Vergangenheit ist z.B. der Koloss von Rhodos, der bei unserem Besuch umfällt
-Der Grafikstiel ist nicht Comic mäßig, eher ein bisschen härter
-Die Spielwelt ist in 3d, wobei sich die Kameraperspektive oft ändert und man mal von oben etc. schaut.
-Es gibt viele Rätsel die man lösen muss um weiter zu kommen
-Es gibt auch einige Kampfpassagen
-Hauptsächlich ist mir halt der blaue Anzug in Erinnerung geblieben, der sich wirklich stark von dem sonstigen Vergangenheitssetting abhebt und nicht in dieses rein passt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte es anschaulich erklären, vielen Dank für Antworten !

Gruß Caphter


----------



## Galford (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses Point and Click ?*

Historion?


----------



## Shona (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses Point and Click ?*



Galford schrieb:


> Historion?


Hat sich erledigt -> Wie heißt dieses Point and Click ? - ComputerBase Forum ......

@TE
Ich würde noch in 20 anderen Foren posten..


----------



## Galford (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wie heißt dieses Point and Click ?*

Das witzige ist, ich hatte es genau wie der User auf ComputerBase gemacht: "Point&Click" und "Rhodos" gegoogelt. Übrigens stammt mein Beitrag von 9:46, ist also älter als der bei Computerbase. Aber wat soll es.


----------

